# How many "bi-vocational" pastors are on the board?



## Kevin

I've been wondering lately how many pastors on this board are working outside the church to supplement their income. 

I'm also curious if this is a regional or denominational issue. Is this more common among Baptists, then Presbyterians? That is my perception, but is that valid?

I would love to hear some first hand accounts from some of you on the board.


----------



## Ivan

I don't know the number offhand but there are MANY bi-vocational pastors in the SBC, thousands.


----------



## Kevin

How common is it among those that you know?

BTW I checked out your church website the other day, very nice.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I will be a bi-Vocational Pastor when I get to ND. My Pastor at Fairmount ARP is Bi-Vocational. I know many RPCNA brethren who are bi-vocational.


----------



## LawrenceU

I'm a bi-vocational Baptist pastor. From my own small perspective I think that the Reformed/Calvinistic Baptist pastors are very well represented in the bi-vocational category.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Benjamin,
An ARP pastor must get permission to work bivocationally, right?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I believe so, yes. I'll check it out.


----------



## Wannabee

I could be bi-vo. Some would say that I should be, in light of the small salary the church can afford to pay me. But we're striving to keep our focus on the church. I wrestle with whether or not to find at p/t job where I could at last make a few hundred bucks a month. It wouldn't take much to get us over the hump here. And not working may be putting too much pressure on the church.


----------



## nicnap

The first church that I pastored wanted me full-time...my salary was $12,000...I paid the phone bill, and power bill. They paid the oil, and provided the parsonage...I don't know how I made it, but I did. My second church was bi-vocational. Third was full time...and I was actually paid more of a salary.


----------



## Kevin

nicnap said:


> The first church that I pastored wanted me full-time...my salary was $12,000...I paid the phone bill, and power bill. They paid the oil, and provided the parsonage...I don't know how I made it, but I did. My second church was bi-vocational. Third was full time...and I was actually paid more of a salary.



How long ago was that?


----------



## Ivan

Kevin said:


> How common is it among those that you know?
> 
> BTW I checked out your church website the other day, very nice.



Thank you. We're seeking to improve it. I have a computer genius in the church, a real live techno geek!

Bivocational pastors are very common among those I know. I know far more bi-vocational pastors among Southern Baptists in our area than full-time pastors. My understanding that in the South is not uncommon at all either. 

I'm paid $16,000 a year. No housing, no expenses reimbursed, or no insurance. Housing is very expensive on the church field with hardly any places to rent. There is only one apartment complex in the community and it's not good. 

Hence, I'm bivocational at this point.


----------



## Kevin

Wow Brother, that is a real sacrifice! I have prayed that God will bless your congregation & you for all that you are doing.


----------



## Ivan

Kevin said:


> Wow Brother, that is a real sacrifice! I have prayed that God will bless your congregation & you for all that you are doing.



Hmmm...perhaps you misunderstood me. I'm bi-vocational. I have a second job. I'm adequately paid at my other job with good insurance. All added up, my wife and I are doing fine. It's not what a lot of people make, but we are fine with it. We live simple lives.

Would we live on a lesser income than we make all together now if it meant a full-time ministry, yes sir! But right now we feel called to the church where we are. God is good.


----------



## brymaes

I was a bi-vocational pastor as a baptist, and now I'm a bi-vocational church planter as an Anglican.


----------



## nicnap

Kevin said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first church that I pastored wanted me full-time...my salary was $12,000...I paid the phone bill, and power bill. They paid the oil, and provided the parsonage...I don't know how I made it, but I did. My second church was bi-vocational. Third was full time...and I was actually paid more of a salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that?
Click to expand...


I pastored the first church starting in December of 2001. (I assume that was the one you're referencing.)


----------



## lenflack

I'm Baptist, serving as an (atypical) associate pastor. For nearly two years I was bi-vocational, and the senior pastor was full-time. We made some transitions in the fall, and he is now bi-vocational while I am now full-time, and have taken on much of the preaching, teaching, and biblical counseling load. The salaries are both extremely lean, and there are no benefits, but we're glad to be serving Christ here.


----------



## tellville

I am currently a bi-vocational pastor (though I was tri-vocational up till a bit ago) and my wife is bi-vocational (though she was quad-vocational up to a bit ago as well). 

My Jobs:
Army Reserve
VP Finance of Graduate Student Union
English Pastor
(and a student at a seminary)

Wife:
Coffee Shop
Tutoring 
Editing Papers
Children's "Pastor"

I have left the Army Reserve and my wife has stopped tutoring and working at the Coffee Shop. I will probably get another job once May hits as my schooling will be done. My wife quit two of her jobs because she is pregnant and will give birth in April and I will be getting a pay raise in May.


----------

